# RR45 doser to doserless conversion



## Dang24

Hi,

I was looking for a doserless grinder but having been unable to acquire a Mignon and already having a good grinder. I've been told a Rocky or Mignon would be a step down, I was hoping there's a way to mod the RR45 to doserless. Having removed the hopper I just need a way to add a spout.

Was hoping someone may have already done it or Brasilia do a spout spare part?

Any help will be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## marcuswar

I think MrShades on this forum was thinking of doing something similar to his Mazzer Super Jolly by adding a fudge funnel.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?18849-Fudge-Funnel-for-Mazzer-doserless-mod

Certainly the Brasilia/Rossi factory on-demand grinder use a funnel rather than a spout.


----------



## Dang24

Nice one. I'll see if I can find something like that if not it'll be a garage job! Lol


----------



## marcuswar

Possibly something like this ; http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Confectionary-Funnel-Dosing-Pitcher-Dispenser-Pancake-Cupcake-Waffles-Batter-Cup-/151190354657?pt=UK_Kitchen_Accessories&var=&hash=item2333a5bae1

The metal version is £18.99 + £5.99 postage.


----------



## Dang24

Cheers, how would you get the coffee into the funnel though as there's no side access? I guess you would have to make a hood to stop the coffee flying everywhere!


----------



## marcuswar

You'd have to cut a hole in the side wall of the funnel to allow the coffee through and then fabricate a flap to divert the grinds downwards into the funnel like the how the "official" Brasiia on-demand grinder works.


----------



## Dang24

Brill, thanks Marcos I'll see what I can get and have a party around.

Hopefully its not too hard to do!


----------



## jeebsy

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17913-Mazzer-SJ-doserless-mod


----------



## truecksuk

I've been looking in to this for a while now. You'll need a GOOD Dremmel,









Save the metal shavings for your orgonite project


----------



## Dang24

Thanks Jeebsy, I'm guessing the fitments are the same for the rr45, the mazzer doesn't look as it has the same depth in the doser but somehting to play with!

all I need to do is find a fudge funnel for a good price! ;-)


----------



## Dylan

Dang - I am not sure you would find enough clearance as the RR45 has feet that protrude forward.

So you can measure - the distance between the exit hole and base of my funnel (same as linked one) is 14-15cm. I have a feeling it would be slightly more on the RR45 as it would need to be mounted lower because of the design. The base of the funnel is 4cm or so away from the body.

The best price is on Aliexpress, about £18


----------



## Dang24

That's true, I'll have to measure how much clearance I've got and then see if I can find one in Lakeland I can measure up.

If not, I'll have to go to plan B and see if I can make a shoot type device I can screw straight on to it. It can't be that hard, right...........!


----------



## Dylan

Dang24 said:


> That's true, I'll have to measure how much clearance I've got and then see if I can find one in Lakeland I can measure up.
> 
> If not, I'll have to go to plan B and see if I can make a shoot type device I can screw straight on to it. It can't be that hard, right...........!


The exit path is pretty short, but static is very high. Water droplet technique may help with this.

One idea I had with my mazzer that I never went anywhere with was to keep the doser, but remove all internal parts (the veins etc) then construct some type of slide from exit chute to doser exit chute. I still think its a viable idea, and would allow for a design that can deal with static and maintain an ability to access the exit chute if it needs brushing out.


----------



## marcuswar

Lol... I did exactly that with my old Gaggia MDF grinder when the doser handle broke. I just used a section of an old 2ltr pop bottle. It worked ok but I did need to tilit the grinder forward and thwack it a bit to get all the grinds out.

[video=youtube;6r_UZep3-KY]


----------



## Dylan

Haha, very nice


----------



## marcuswar

As my Gran says, Great minds think alike...... and fools seldom differ


----------



## marcuswar

On the subject of the static. My experience was exactly the same with really bad static and the coffee grinds sticking to the funnel of my RR55OD. The "magic" solution is in getting the metal flap (deflector) set to just the right distance from the hole. Too far away and static city, too close and the grinds backup and block the exit hole or at best come out very clumpy.

See post #106 ; http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?14475-RR55-OD-grinding-no-static-and-nice-fluffy-grinds/page11


----------



## Dang24

That's strange, just before I left the house tonight I had an epiphany, leave the top half of the doser attached and make some thing deliver the grinds underneath. Looks like Marcuswar already had that one! Lol

That way has got to be easier, cause the funnel doesn't look like its the same diameter of the rr45 doser.


----------



## Dang24

That's strange, just before I left the house tonight I had an epiphany, leave the top half of the doser attached and make some thing deliver the grinds underneath. Looks like Marcuswar already had that one! Lol

That way has got to be easier, cause the funnel doesn't look like its the same diameter of the rr45 doser.


----------



## Dylan

The funnel has a 1cm largr diameter than the Mazzer doser and fits fine. Not sure about the RR45 doser however.


----------



## Dang24

Cheers Dylan, the rr45 doser has a 121mm/5 3/4 inch diameter what's the diamter of the mazzer?


----------



## Dylan

Mazzer is 120mm, Funnel is 130mm.

So looks like the dosers are the same diameter so it would likely fit the RR45 ok in this respect. Some foam tape can be used to create a gasket between the funnel and exit chute to make sure there are no gaps... ground coffee loves a gap.


----------



## Dang24

Brill thanks.

I've found a stainless steel funnel that should fit around the top half of the doser, so just have to find a way to fix them together. Once its here and attached I'll post some pics.


----------



## Rhys

Any luck?


----------



## TheDude

Brasilia rr45 with on demand (doserless) mod. I have replaced the doser with the kind of funnel talked about earlier in this thread.

The next step is to find a smaller bean hopper and possibly to modify the on/off switch.


----------



## coffeechap

nice job, as that hopper is straight sided just cut it down.


----------



## TheDude

I haven't decided yet if I should cut the hopper down or replace it with a camera lens hood. If I go with the camera lens hood I think I have to tweak the electronics that check that the hopper is in place to get it working.


----------



## Dylan

TheDude said:


> I haven't decided yet if I should cut the hopper down or replace it with a camera lens hood. If I go with the camera lens hood I think I have to tweak the electronics that check that the hopper is in place to get it working.


Dead easy, follow the wire that runs from the hopper lid down into the base of the machine. Find the two contacts it attaches to and short them across.


----------



## Rhys

Dylan said:


> Dead easy, follow the wire that runs from the hopper lid down into the base of the machine. Find the two contacts it attaches to and short them across.


Mines fooled with a magnet on the doser lid, must be a slightly different design?


----------



## Dylan

Rhys said:


> Mines fooled with a magnet on the doser lid, must be a slightly different design?


Nope, thats the same design, I think I'm mistaken in saying it comes from the hopper lid, there is a coiled wire that comes out of a hole on the top of the grinder, follow this wire down inside and short its connections across.


----------



## Rhys

Dylan said:


> Nope, thats the same design, I think I'm mistaken in saying it comes from the hopper lid, there is a coiled wire that comes out of a hole on the top of the grinder, follow this wire down inside and short its connections across.


The coiled wire that goes to the doser lid? There's a cut off switch in there that stops the grinder when the doser is full. I just attached a small magnet (that was provided with the grinder when I got it) to the shark-fin thingy on top of the doser lid.


----------



## Dylan

Rhys said:


> The coiled wire that goes to the doser lid? There's a cut off switch in there that stops the grinder when the doser is full. I just attached a small magnet (that was provided with the grinder when I got it) to the shark-fin thingy on top of the doser lid.


Oh maybe it does go into the doser lid >_

Yea, that coiled wire, it goes down to the small PCB in the base.

If a magnet is working for you however then I guess there is no need to fiddle


----------



## TheDude

I opened the doser lid and added a new wire that bypass the "sensor" that check that the hopper is in place. After the change I can use a camera lens hood instead of the original hopper. Everything seems to be working fine.


----------

